# us to bangkok shippers



## cchina184 (Oct 14, 2013)

Two friends have moved to Thailand in the past year. Both are multilingual and speak Thai. Both had horror stories to relate with regard to shipping their belongings. I am getting ready to move to Lopburi in a few months and wondered if anyone knew of a reliable door to door shipping company. Moving from Dallas, TX.


----------



## frankb (Oct 18, 2013)

I am using a great free online directory(it is called WINVASIA), I have checked they show websites of 40 forwarders, some of them door to door... you will need to google winvasia as I cannot add the link


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxtimpowers_colo (Oct 30, 2013)

*Shipping?*



cchina184 said:


> Two friends have moved to Thailand in the past year. Both are multilingual and speak Thai. Both had horror stories to relate with regard to shipping their belongings. I am getting ready to move to Lopburi in a few months and wondered if anyone knew of a reliable door to door shipping company. Moving from Dallas, TX.


I have a friend that owns Gii International; main offices based at JFK Airport near NYC. A large international shipping / forwarding service. Her firm can handle any shipping needs. Hope this is ok to post here - no offense if I acted a turd.

They can do door to door. They have been around since the early 80's. Rita, the owner, is wonderful!

If I take my stuff with me this is how I will do it.

Tell them Tim from Colorado sent ya.


----------



## Arjunadawn (Dec 3, 2013)

*Rama Enterprises*

I have used Rama Enterprises twice in past 4 months with no complaints. They are located in Long Island City, Queens, NY.


----------

